# Due on the 14th



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 17, 2014)

Shes due on March 14th. Its her exact date, but shes lost her ligs, her tail is up and bent funny, her udder is not that full though, but her little hoo-ha is huge and bright pink...
i brought her up to the barn just to be safe. This had better just be Anne *for those of you who remember*, the two month taunting goat, giving her pointers...

By the way...is this normal?


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

I have  a doe that LOVES to give me the big fake out! Makes me feel like an absolute dummy, and not very happy with the extra no-sleep nights. If she has done it before, I would do the same, being prepared....but not hovering and getting no sleep. Which we are all prone to do 

But that being said, are you 100% sure on her take date?  This would put her taking on her previous heat cycle. Again possible and just happened to me as well. I have kids on the ground 3weeks old and 2does in birthing pens for this week. They love to suprise us, dont they?!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 18, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> I have  a doe that LOVES to give me the big fake out! Makes me feel like an absolute dummy, and not very happy with the extra no-sleep nights. If she has done it before, I would do the same, being prepared....but not hovering and getting no sleep. Which we are all prone to do
> 
> But that being said, are you 100% sure on her take date?  This would put her taking on her previous heat cycle. Again possible and just happened to me as well. I have kids on the ground 3weeks old and 2does in birthing pens for this week. They love to suprise us, dont they?!



Ugh.... I hate when they do this. This is her first time as a mom, but my last doe Anne fooled me for two months and drove me nuts. Pawed the whole flipping time...
Anyway, I do know this is her exact due date as we bought her from a breeder who made sure she was bred for us before we got her. They told us Oct 15th was her bred day.
I have her up in the kidding pen just to be safe, but ugh...this is going to be a trip just like with Anne, I already know it!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

If her breed date was Oct15, her 150 puts her March14.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 18, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> If her breed date was Oct15, her 150 puts her March14.


Yup. Which was why i was concerned by her sudden changes.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh okay my mistake! I misunderstood that you were first unsure....

Yes I was quite literally in the same boat just a short month ago! Why they LOVE to torture us, I do not have the answer. Maybe they get the braxton-hicks like we do? Lol or just want to see those cute little faces as much as we do!? 

We just all know too well the extra sleepness nights do nothing for our beauty regimen! Dark circles anyone? Ill share!


----------



## Martin Farms (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a goat doing the same thing. She's swollen huge but no bag and her ligs are gone!! I'm not sure of her due date since every time we pulled Big Bill out, he found several ways to get out and back in with his ladies!! So we finally gave up! She's caved in one day and then not caved in the next. But her momma, Big Nannie is about to pop, I noticed today she is keeping her distance from her herd, and if you seen this goat, you'd think trips or more lol!! But she is starting to get a heavy bag, when I can check it, she won't let me get near her EVER!! Can't check her ligs but she's had a little drip this morning. I'm hoping if my goats have their babies its while we have this warm weather, its been awful over here...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 18, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Oh okay my mistake! I misunderstood that you were first unsure....
> 
> Yes I was quite literally in the same boat just a short month ago! Why they LOVE to torture us, I do not have the answer. Maybe they get the braxton-hicks like we do? Lol or just want to see those cute little faces as much as we do!?
> 
> We just all know too well the extra sleepness nights do nothing for our beauty regimen! Dark circles anyone? Ill share!


Ah, well I was unsure what was going on if that helps XD
I'll be ripping my hair out before the month is over thats for sure!



Martin Farms said:


> I have a goat doing the same thing. She's swollen huge but no bag and her ligs are gone!! I'm not sure of her due date since every time we pulled Big Bill out, he found several ways to get out and back in with his ladies!! So we finally gave up! She's caved in one day and then not caved in the next. But her momma, Big Nannie is about to pop, I noticed today she is keeping her distance from her herd, and if you seen this goat, you'd think trips or more lol!! But she is starting to get a heavy bag, when I can check it, she won't let me get near her EVER!! Can't check her ligs but she's had a little drip this morning. I'm hoping if my goats have their babies its while we have this warm weather, its been awful over here...


I feel your pain!
My doe Anne sent me on a two month hair pulling sleepless ride last year.
My fingers will be crossed for you!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 27, 2014)

And now the real count is on! Shes only two weeks away now!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 27, 2014)

I think that the bag getting tight and full is the only real way to know my goats are "ready".  Mine have lost ligaments, gotten the sunken belly, pawed, and basically had all the signs of "ready", but until that bag filled and was tight, none of them actually were ready to give birth.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 3, 2014)

Shes still got 11 days left to go however she has dropped them down  further then yesterday, her ligs are gone, bagged up, her vulva is poofy and she has begun licking everything. I got a full unwanted face cleaning this morning when I went in to check on her.
Shes also been doing lots of stretching as you can see from the first picture and shes been crying for me all day. The good news, no mucus yet! 
So, is it normal for goats to go early? Or should i assume its the doe code and just keep an eye on her?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 3, 2014)

First, I just wanted to say she's so pretty!   Today would be Day 136, right?  IMO, that is a bit early.  I've heard of does kidding on Days 142, 143, and I had one of my does go on Day 141.  I'd definitely be keeping an eye on her anyway though.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you 
We got her from a couple who raise show saanans so we know shes not only pretty because shes our baby but shes pretty because shes to standard lol
I cant wait to see the baby  she is bred to Nor'easter, who's apparently a very well known and top winning buck  Her babys will be so pretty! 
But anyway, yes there are still 11 days left  i'm hoping this is just the doe code since there's no mucus or anything obvious like pushing. Though when she stretched she did rip one heck of a fart for a goat lol
Anyway! Im really hoping she waits, because now shes making me a very nervous person X_X


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2014)

145-155 is normal.  She is just enjoying driving you coo coo.  She is very pretty, I love Saanans and Sables.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 3, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> 145-155 is normal.  She is just enjoying driving you coo coo.  She is very pretty, I love Saanans and Sables.


Oh phew...Thank you for that bit of reassurance!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 9, 2014)

Only 5 days left!! Oh im so excited


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

Well shes due tomorrow, but shes not really...acting any different?
her ligs are really really soft today and her bag is a bit fuller. Still no mucus though...
Shes going to drive me nuts I just know it!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2014)

Such is the beauty of field breeding.... I don't know when who is due! The first two weeks leading up to the first lambs I go crazy but after that I just let the lambs come as they may.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> Such is the beauty of field breeding.... I don't know when who is due! The first two weeks leading up to the first lambs I go crazy but after that I just let the lambs come as they may.


Except she wasn't field bred T_T I bought her from a show breeder who made sure to witness the breeding before we came out and brought her home. We were given her exact breeding date, which means shes due tomorrow. Yet nothing!!??


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 13, 2014)

That's what I mean. You know her "exact" date, so you are all ruffled today ( who wouldn't be). Were as with field breeding I never know who is due when and can't really worry about it.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 13, 2014)

BrownSheep said:


> That's what I mean. You know her "exact" date, so you are all ruffled today ( who wouldn't be). Were as with field breeding I never know who is due when and can't really worry about it.


Oh oh oh, now I understand. I can honestly say i was worse when I didnt know. Anne was a two month fake labor teaser...But head of a goat she was...
Watch Night-light just plop it out without warning lol


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 14, 2014)

Still no baby, but her teats have developed a waxy coating, her ligs have vanished and shes dazing. Still no mucus. Shes getting close!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmm...so what do you all think.
Her ligs are gone, her udder is not 100% tight, no mucus, no pawing, not appearing uncomfortable, and is acting pretty normal apart from start gazing.
Should I go to bed tonight, or stay up to be safe?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 14, 2014)

Hmm, it depends when you wan't her to kid... If you stay up, she won't kid. If you go to bed, she will kid! 

What I would is you to bed and set your alarm clock to go off every few hours. You know your goat better than any of us, so I think it is better for you to make that call.

Hope all goes well, you deserve it!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2014)

Any kids this AM?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Any kids this AM?


No babys yet. 
Her ligs have been gone gone since yesterday, I've never had that happen before. usually they pop within an hour or two of the ligs disappearing. her udder is a bit tighter today, she has become vocal and uncomfortable, but still no mucus...No clue when shes going to pop but I hope its today! 
How long can her ligs be gone like this before it becomes unhealthy?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Still no baby's...
I'm getting worried about her. Her ligs are still gone, still no mucus, her bag has been tight since 11, and shes still not doing anything...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Well, shes pushing. Definitely pushing, but still no sign of mucus.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2014)

Hoping for a smooth delivery!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

I am beginning to realize how grateful i should have been last year when my girls pushed there kids out without minuets of first pushing.
Poor girl is still pushing, things are becoming a bit more serious now so fingers crossed she has them soon!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


Will you bottle feed the kid/s?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> 
> Will you bottle feed the kid/s?


Yup, I have read far to many horror stories of moms getting mastitis to trust any other method. *shes pushing good so im going to cut this reply short..*


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

We finally have mucus! baby's will HOPEFULLY be imminent!  Hopefully...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh, I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Well that was certainly anything but uneventful!
I always sit in the pen with them just in case. Night-light was pushing, and pushing, and pushing...She passed the water, followed by a pair of hooves. She kept pushing, but after a while nothing happened. I went over, felt around, felt the head and two hooves, so I grabbed the hooves and gently helped her as she pushed...only to realize that the hooves i was helping pull out were hind legs. The head was not his!
The boy was breach and trying to come out at the same time as his sister. His water broke, and I couldn't push the sister back without bursting hers, so I pushed his legs back in, let the sister come out *thankfully it was quick* and I threw her to my room mate before diving in to try and rotate the boy. He would not turn! So I just grabbed his hooves and pulled him out breach.
For some reason i knew there were going to be complications. I just knew it! So i read up in advance on what to do if you deliver a breach.
I wrapped him in a blanket, grabbed his hooves and gently swung him until the fluid came out. 
It took him a little bit longer then his sister, but he cried and came around! Yay!
Night-light successfully delivered twins, one boy, one girl just like i was hoping for!
Both are alive, both are eating and both are very healthy 
I will post pictures as soon as we are done feeding them.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 15, 2014)

Here are a few pictures as promised 



 Here is the girl

 here is the boy

The girl is on the left and the boy is on the right


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 16, 2014)

CONGRATS!  Glad you got what you wanted!  

Sorry about the complications. Looks like you did a great job getting them out!  

They are adorable!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> CONGRATS!  Glad you got what you wanted!
> 
> Sorry about the complications. Looks like you did a great job getting them out!
> 
> They are adorable!


Same here!  I was super excited!!  
The event was thankfully not very stressful, for some strange reason I was expecting problems so I read up on everything and how to handle it. My room mate on the other hand was a little startled when I threw the girl at her and told her to rub it until it squeaked, but even she did everything perfectly. She just didn't realize how "gooey" they would be lol Poor Ann was covered in baby goo.
The boys umbilical cord ripped as he came out, its really really short. My mom who used to raise pigs and cows said that it should be ok. I just want to check though, has anyone had an umbilical cord rip really short before?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 16, 2014)

How short is really short?

Glad you knew what to do and read up on everything before the problem arose! This year I have been stocking up on things we don't usually have/need but I REALLY want to be prepared "just in case"!

I don't know if you have seen these but, here is a few really good links!-
Link1 Link2


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> How short is really short?
> 
> Glad you knew what to do and read up on everything before the problem arose! This year I have been stocking up on things we don't usually have/need but I REALLY want to be prepared "just in case"!
> 
> ...


Really short is right up next to the belly. There is no cord.
I'll see about taking a picture of it to explain it better.

Its when your not prepared that something bad happens!
Thank you for the links


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right answer, but I would just keep an eye on it. I would also put some iodine on it. (we dip all our kids cords)

Your welcome


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I don't know if this is the right answer, but I would just keep an eye on it. I would also put some iodine on it. (we dip all our kids cords)
> 
> Your welcome


Oh phew, I already did that thankfully. We have a spray bottle full of it for kidding.
I'll keep an eye on it and keep my fingers crossed nothing becomes of it.


----------



## dhansen (Mar 16, 2014)

It's always good to read up, often times on this forum, before big stuff happens.  I bought a "tube feeding" set up last year and this year had to use it.  It was a last ditch effort for kids that wouldn't/couldn't nurse and wouldn't suck from a bottle.  They were too weak.  I tube fed them, after watching a youtube video on how to do , with some colostrum I had in the freezer.  About an hour later, they were nursing on their own.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 19, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Yup, I have read far to many horror stories of moms getting mastitis to trust any other method. *shes pushing good so im going to cut this reply short..*



First of all congratulations on the new babies 

Any issues with the umbilical cord? I hope that's ok.

Not sure what you meant by what you said here  though.  Goat Whisperer asked if you were going to bottle feed your kids and your replied you had heard to many horror stories of moms getting mastitis to trust any other method.Did you mean you've heard horror stories of moms getting mastitis from their kids nursing? 

Or did I misunderstand?

Lot's of people bottle feed babies for various reasons.  But, nursing kids would present the least risk of mastitis.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 20, 2014)

Congrats on the kids and good job with the birthing!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 20, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> First of all congratulations on the new babies
> 
> Any issues with the umbilical cord? I hope that's ok.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, sorry about that I had to cut that reply short. I have heard horror stories of doe's getting mastitis from people trying to milk them while the mom is bottle feeding. Withholding milk, kicking while milking, infections from withholding and battling to keep the milk for the kids instead, and so on. So, we chose to bottle feed the kids instead, instead of risking any issues with our girls.
I have actually witnessed it happen to my neighbor and then to a friend of mine who chose to leave the kids on instead of bottle feed. it also makes them so much more friendly! XD


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Ah yes, sorry about that I had to cut that reply short. I have heard horror stories of doe's getting mastitis from people trying to milk them while the mom is bottle feeding. Withholding milk, kicking while milking, infections from withholding and battling to keep the milk for the kids instead, and so on. So, we chose to bottle feed the kids instead, instead of risking any issues with our girls.
> I have actually witnessed it happen to my neighbor and then to a friend of mine who chose to leave the kids on instead of bottle feed. it also makes them so much more friendly! XD



That's interesting.


----------

